# are botias normally this expensive?!?!



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

i went to a fish store today that ive never been to and they had tons of stuff ive never seen in any other fish store around here, but anyways they had some botia angelicus and botia sidthimunki (chained loach) , the chained loaches were about an inch long and cost $38 apiece! the angelicus was close to 2 inches and $50 apiece! is this normal price ranges?!? i have never seen these fish in lfs before so i dunno


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

the angelicus's here are 25$ at petsmart.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I paid between $5 and $10 each for my sidthimunkis. Your fish store is very pricey. Try shopping online- try AquaBid.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Doyle. You are paying full retail price at your LFS. You can usually find better prices on AB!


----------



## BlueAmbist (Feb 1, 2005)

Angelicus range from 7.99 to 14.99 here, and Monkey loaches are usually about 11.99. Definately tell them to stop jacking there prices


----------

